
Hackers hijacked Avast's CCleaner to distribute malware - rbanffy
http://uk.businessinsider.com/avast-piriform-ccleaner-hijacked-trojan-malware-2017-9
======
ColinWright
The discussion is substantial, and over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339)

